# How to connect Chimaera5.1 Microphone to PC



## Prachk416 (Jul 16, 2012)

I Don't know how to connect it please help me


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Q: Can I use the Razer Chimaera headsets with my PC? 
A: Both Razer Chimaera headsets are fully compatible with the PC. You'll n the Chimaera 5.1 to the PC. To connect the Razer Chimaera Standard you 

Q. How can I connect my Razer Chimaera headset to a PC? 
A. Please purchase two 3.5mm to 3.5mm cables to connect the audio and 

Q. How can I connect my Razer Chimaera 5.1 headset to a PC? 
A. There are two ways of connecting your Razer Chimaera 5.1. You can eit your audio out (green) port of your PC and use the provided 3.5mm to 3.5 functionality; Or you can connect the provided optical cable to an optical the optical cable connection method 

Q: Can I hook up my Razer Chimaera 5.1 to my PC with the optical ca 
A: Yes! You can connect the Razer Chimaera 5.1 with the optical cable to the Razer Chimaera 5.1 and will only support audio playback


----------

